# Turning skull



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

Here a short video I made... I wanted to make a skeleton with a head that would turn without seeing the motor. The Skeleton was a Walgreens or Spirit Halloween. I cut the skull off and install a rod down the spine. I install a reindeer motor in the pelvis area. Reindeer motor will reverse direction when it hits a stop. I also used this same setup to turn a Skeleton body (see 2nd video). Enjoy hope this helps you out with your prop builds... NOW GO MAKE SOMETHING..!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done! I had never thought about a spine movement!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

I am going to try this year great work


----------



## DustinBurgin (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice work! You can get basically the same motor off ebay for around $5. They are not in the white plastic box so the will be easier to hide.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cool! How did you attach the threaded rod to the shaft of the motor?


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Just keep in mind that not all synchronous motors will reverse, some will just bind and stall, so make sure you look for one that specifically does if you need it to.


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Very cool! How did you attach the threaded rod to the shaft of the motor?


I got a tube that i screwed to the motor and then i hot glue a rod into the tube


----------

